# Roubaix SL2 v. ???



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

I am considering getting a Roubaix SL2 frameset and was interested in hearing the other options considered by folks who own this frame. I had a 05 Roubaix Comp (since sold), and while it was comfortable and efficient, the front end was a bit too vague for my likings. What I am looking for is a very stiff bike (comfort is a plus) with a tall headtube because I need to get the bars up to keep my back happy. All else being equal, I'd lean towards the Tarmac or any of a number of great race frames, but I don't want to run 30mm of spacers. Custom obviously is an option (although custom carbon gets very expensive), but non-custom options appear to be the Cervelo RS, the Felt Z series, Madone Performance fit. If they made a Tarmac SL3 with a tall headtube, I'd get that! I've read everything I can find re. the Roubaix SL2, and it seems perfect with the exception of slightly slower steering. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

*Sorry - Wrong forum!*

Should be in the Specialized forum!


----------

